# Mr. Owl RDA



## theoS (21/9/15)

can ne one please give me there opinion about this one seen that i whant to get one


----------



## whatalotigot (21/9/15)

Make this easier for people.

1st) This thread should be posted in another sub forum. this is not a poll or survey. maybe post it in general vape chat

2) Post some pics and specs of the atty in question. I really have no idea what you are talking about. 

3) fix spelling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theoS (21/9/15)

I


whatalotigot said:


> Make this easier for people.
> 
> 1st) This thread should be posted in another sub forum. this is not a poll or survey. maybe post it in general vape chat
> 
> ...


 I Cant spell


----------



## zadiac (21/9/15)

lol.....that is quite evident

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (21/9/15)

Actually, using GoogleFu, @theoS is making sense... And I've seen much worse spelling from 'professionals'

Mr. Owl Ehpro RDA

Can be found locally:
http://eciggies.co.za/MrOwl-RDA-from-Ehpro-Steel

And has some Reviews:
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/mr-owl-rda-original-ehpro-design.637427/
http://www.madvapes.com/ehpro-mr-owl-rda.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## whatalotigot (21/9/15)

Lokso Bad. I wloudnt Buy Thlis Rda

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Coco (21/9/15)

To bring things back to the right level...

I picked one up a while back via eCiggies @ R300.

Steel construction, top-cap is nice and tight and seals it properly over the or-rings with no sign of slipping. Funky looking, but it actually performs it's function quite well and the top-hat does make one smile. Not massive airflow (3 holes on 2 sides each), but you can set and forget it, i.e. it won't adjust in your pocket.

3 post builds, not as massive as e.g. a Velocity (not the same thing), but I have managed to get dual Ni's in there without issue. Not a massive juicewell, but enough to keep it going and as long as you don't overfill to the brim, haven't had any real leakage issues.

Would I pick up another one? Yeap, I will. Not the best ever, but I'm satisfied with the price, quality and end-result.

EDIT: 3 airholes on 3 places - you can either have 6 open (3 on 2 sides) or 3 open (on a single side) - sorry for the slight initial misinformation, I forgot since I haven't done a single-coil build in a while in there. This setup does help for single and dual-coil builds.

EDIT2: Just in case it is not obvious - the smaller airholes are better suited for slightly tighter RDA-style draws, you are not going to blow competition clouds on this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/9/15)

@Coco , you speak English with a Chinese accent  : but it actually performs it's function _reads : but it actually performs it is function
_


----------



## theoS (22/9/15)

thanks guys think i will get one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (22/9/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> @Coco , you speak English with a Chinese accent  : but it actually performs it's function _reads : but it actually performs it is function
> _



lol, Indeed. I am normally better than that... or is it "I am better that than normally"?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## theoS (22/9/15)

Coco said:


> lol, Indeed. I am normally better than that... or is it "I am better that than normally"?


normally better than that am i, indeed


----------



## kev mac (22/9/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Lokso Bad. I wloudnt Buy Thlis Rda


The Sapor is a great RDA and priced around $25.00 usd for an authentic also the Mad Hatter isn't half bad and is only about $16.00 also authentic. I own many good clones I've purchased for under $10.00.


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/9/15)

Coco said:


> lol, Indeed. I am normally better than that... or is it "I am better that than normally"?


The first option sounded much the better 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

